# Dads: Happy Father's day!



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

Hope you dads out there have a good day and feel appreciated.

:allhail:


(PS: us single moms filling both roles-we're hanging on the coattails of this one, too)


----------



## sadand (Apr 2, 2011)

you got it! This holiday is about parenting, mom, dad or whatever


----------

